# Tauras PT 24/7



## K.B. (Feb 11, 2012)

Anyone own a Tauras 24/7 in 45acp? Thinking of purchasing one. K.B.


----------



## Leo (Jul 1, 2010)

I don't have the 24/7 .45 but I have the 24/7 C DS .45. It's an excellent subcompact for cc.


----------



## lp04 (Jan 22, 2012)

I have a 24/7 OSS 5" barrel in .40 and had a 24/7 pro DS in .40

both are great


----------



## Bigpoppy (Oct 19, 2008)

I had the Taurus 24/7 Pro Duo-Tone 45ACP about six months ago but I sold it. I kept. it approx. 2 years and only about 250rds. thru. it. It was absolutely nothing wrong with it, I guess I fell into the trap of reading mixed reviews(good & bad) about taurus. I applied the funds to a new Springfield Armory XDM 45 4.5.


----------

